# 17 Mitzi Rebuild



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Greetings GAfly!
Looks like fun!

I think if you use the last one in the image code lists it'll direct link your photo specified...


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I rebuilt a Mitzi 16 a few years back, still miss that boat. I would install a permanent fuel tank, rewire the boat, and then go fish. The splatter finish in the cockpit is easy to clean and you won't mind scraping the bottom as much if you don't spend all that time repainting. Nice boat, enjoy!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

the deck flexes because they lay em up thin to save the weight that is in the hull. mitzi's site says 530# for the hull. no friggin way. probably closer to 700#. removing the cap is a great idea if you can get it off.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

oh.... whats up with how the troler is mounted?


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

The trolling motor was installed that way when I got it...I am going to offset it to the side during this project. Currently the front part of the deck is unusable. I was considering using a sheet of aluminum under the trolling motor bolts to reinforce the mount...any thoughts on this?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

yes. back it with a 1/4" aluminum plate. i did mine on the mitzi that way.


----------



## shenk162 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am excited for you. I got my Mitzi 17 @ ECC getting the center console removed and a side console put on. As yours, my wiring was a nightmare when I bought it too. I am having them put all the batteries and electrical work in one of the hatches then I am having the hatches sealed because they tend to leak a bit. Following that I am getting Tyler @ Castaway customs to do the sea dek'n. I will post pics when I get the boat back. Good luck with your rebuild and keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Ga Fly I think the deck is foam core? I like the boat. Anyway that boat is built to be light. I think it would be a mistake to reinforce areas without considering the load concentrated on adjacent areas of the laminate. Take your time and think through what can be done with the effort expended. I would likely try to clean up and paint what is there first before major reconstruction. The green color is the way to go though.

Frank_S


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

After filling a lot of holes from the old console and some other miscellaneous crap that I didn't install...I have the console mounted and bedded in thickend epoxy.  The next step is to use biaxial/mat tape on the inside of the console to make sure that it never moves.  I am thinking about using kiwi grip (tan) for the non skid and guide skiff green on the taped off sections and the hull.  I currently have a side mount throttle and I am considering going with a top mount...not sure if I want to spend the money on that when I could spend it on hydralic steering or a jackplate/both.  I plan on relocating the trolling motor and installing seadek on the floor and under gunnels. Oh...and the junk sitting on the console is to weight it down.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

get a top mount. find one used on ebay or somethin. what power is on the skiff?


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

60hp yamaha 2 stroke...not a 90 like what you hung on yours...what is a 17 rated for???


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the console glassed in from the inside, trolling motor repositioned with a removable minn kota mount, and most of the cut outs for the controls, and switches installed.


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Trolling motor pic


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> ...what is a 17 rated for???



its rated for a 70.  the 90 is nice.  id love to have one with a 115. 


the yamaha 70 is 243#. the 90 is 260# and the 115 is 315#.......


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

What're your plans for the steering cable and what not... Did you already glass the console on [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mitzi's have a rigging channel...i plan to run the throttle controls through a boot on the side and cover it all up with spit loom. The wiring will then run under the floor to the motor.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

10-4


----------

